# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости программного обеспечения  >  Анонсирован браузер Opera 11

## olejah

Компания Opera Software анонсировала браузер Opera 11 на специальном мероприятии Up North Web, которое проходит в Осло. Об этом сообщается в блоге Opera. Подробностей о новом браузер представители Opera сообщили крайне мало. Известно лишь, что он будет поддерживать виджеты-расширения (extensions). C помощью этих модулей, которые будут встраиваться в браузер, пользователи смогут получить доступ к различному функционалу, который недоступен в стандартной версии Opera. Возможность создавать подобные виджеты будет предоставлена всем разработчикам. При этом в виджетах можно будет использовать язык разметки HTML5, CSS и инструментарий JavaScript. Установка готовых виджетов будет осуществляться нажатием одной клавиши на экране браузера. Также на конференции Opera сообщила о планах выпустить в течение месяца версию мобильного браузера Opera Mobile для устройств на платформе Android. Вместе с тем дата выхода Opera 11 пока не называется. Отметим, что предыдущий релиз - Opera 10.60, стал доступен пользователям 1 июля 2010 года. Браузер стал на 50 процентов быстрее по сравнению с Opera 10.50. Также в последней версии Opera была доусовершенствована поддержка HTML5 и добавлена поддержка кодека WebM.

uinc.ru

my.opera.com

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Postscripter

Ждём-с...)

----------


## regist

> Ждём-с...)


можете уже и попробовать :)
------------------------------------

*Opera 11.00 Build 1055 Snapshot*

Windows
Mac
Linux/FreeBSD (32bit Only)

Changelog:
Desktop
CORE-33558 & DSK-317319 to fix common crashers
DSK-317389 (Insecure Third Party Module warning when starting Opera (DEP/Data Execution Prevention))

Extensions
Separate list for developer extensions plus 'Reload' and 'Open containing folder' buttons
Start extension installed via d'n'd of config.xml right away (unix)
'Open error console' button
DSK-315232 (Extension pop-up windows are transparent when loading)
DSK-316771 (Untrusted repo dialog for extensions auto update from non opera servers)
DSK-317907 (Extensions should not be aware of private windows)
DSK-317908 (Extension opens non-private tab in private window)
DSK-317888 (Extensions are disabled if Opera is restarted automatically after a crash)
PGDSK-546 (Extensions installer updates)
PGDSK-584 (Core strings adjustments)
PGDSK-584 (Extension installed or updated from 3rd party location)

Core
CORE-1419 (Text boxes and Unicode combining characters)
CORE-8336 (opera:historysearch can't find a word containing )
CORE-33472 (Crash at digg.com)
CORE-33452 (Crash with hidden input in frames document)
CORE-27828 (JS .focus() and autofocus attribute should not be respected during history navigation)
CORE-27152 (Unintuitive auto-completion of IDN addresses)
CORE-28984 (Garbage when going back in history to images with wrong mime-type in disk cache)
CORE-31004 (URL crash)
CORE-33240 (Get rid of opera:illegal-url-xx)
CORE-30649 (AIA certificate handling allow content specific decoding to Unicode, leading to certificate decode failure)
CORE-33335 (Incorrect property value transfer optimization when first instruction is jump target)
CORE-32722 (Incorrect cascading of properties on SVG root element)
CORE-33057 (Scope connection might not send handshake)
CORE-33948 (Memory usage on Flickr)
CORE-33062 (Canvas shadowBlur with clipping causes artefacts (and crash))
CORE-33076 (Stylesheet loaded via redirected URL uses wrong base URL for resolving relative URLs)
CORE-31379 (Printing from print preview results in either a freeze or corrupted page)
CORE-32328 (Removing both scrollbars from a scrollable container at the same time doesn't work)
CORE-30891 (Freeze when scrolling on clutter-project.org)
CORE-32626 (Using same stylesheet as normal and alternate breaks styling)
CORE-32565 (Page search highlights too much text, including next line)
CORE-32360 (Online-HTML-Editor.org toolbar wraps)
CORE-16556 (Outline on table is misapplied to cell children in some cases)
CORE-17453 (getComputedStyle().getPropertyValue("border-style") should return "none")
CORE-32839 (*:first-letter wrongly applies to HTML element)
CORE-32372 (Crash when going back on a page with iframes and JavaScript)

Linux/FreeBSD
DSK-313253 (Crash when configuring Speed Dial and checking "Hide Speed Dial")
DSK-314344 (Crash when double clicking install unite from web page)
DSK-314820 (Crash on setting language file path through the ui)
DSK-294521 (Doesn't fall back to IPv4 if IPv6 connection fails)
DSK-313800 (Fallback to second address is very slow)
DSK-303654 (IME: Committed segment is temporarily duplicated)
DSK-304408 (IME: Only the first typed Chinese character is committed in iBus)
DSK-308536 (IME: Korean doesn't work on Ubuntu 10.04)
DSK-314406 (IME: When input switches away from opera, opera should release the IM)
DSK-314419 (IME: Opera should only enable the input method when actually receiving text input)
DSK-315596 (IME: Overwrite all characters after cursor when inputting Chinese chars >1 before any char or word)
DSK-314863 (File selector opens with wrong path)
DSK-314869 (File selector (X11 based) does not properly display media and filter strings with a non latin1 translation)
DSK-315029 (Path error when loading language file on startup)
DSK-313828 (Dialogs create a separate task bar button when they should not)
DSK-313823 (WM_CLASS property is not correct for dialogs (regression))
DSK-314610 (Opera is not positioned correctly when using a virtual root window)
DSK-314430 (Apply correct skinning for the Bookmarks bar)
DSK-314899 (Popup menu layout does not match the selected toolkit layout)
DSK-315228 (Can not apply color scheme on non-skinned X11 based browser UI)
DSK-315020 (Empty workspace background is hardcoded)

----------

